
Early Transmission Dynamics in Wuhan of Novel Coronavirus–Infected Pneumonia - fspeech
https://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJMoa2001316?articleTools=true
======
Gravityloss
> The mean incubation period was 5.2 days (95% confidence interval [CI], 4.1
> to 7.0), with the 95th percentile of the distribution at 12.5 days. In its
> early stages, the epidemic doubled in size every 7.4 days. With a mean
> serial interval of 7.5 days (95% CI, 5.3 to 19), the basic reproductive
> number was estimated to be 2.2 (95% CI, 1.4 to 3.9).

------
fspeech
Current trend from China CDC:
[http://2019ncov.chinacdc.cn/2019-nCoV/](http://2019ncov.chinacdc.cn/2019-nCoV/)

